# HD Size Limit for HD Tivo Upgrade



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Getting a second Tivo HD. Have a 500gb upgrade in the one I have now. Since this upgrade, HDs have grown up to 2 TB.

Is there a limit (firmware/hardware/software) as to how big a HD can be put into the HD tivo? Is there a list of acceptable models somewhere on the forum board?

Thank You!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rick123 said:


> Getting a second Tivo HD. Have a 500gb upgrade in the one I have now. Since this upgrade, HDs have grown up to 2 TB.
> 
> Is there a limit (firmware/hardware/software) as to how big a HD can be put into the HD tivo? Is there a list of acceptable models somewhere on the forum board?
> 
> Thank You!


Rick,

Did you check this out?

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

Scott


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link, found some info over at mfstools forum also. 

I've always upgraded my own tivos, but intrigued by the ebay guy that sells tivo formatted 2gb HDs for only about $50 over cost of the hard drive...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Dreys is a forum member here and sells drives on ebay as well. I bought one of his and am very satisfied. But now that 2TB drives are out, I'm thinking about another upgrade....doh!


----------

